# Specialized P.1



## BigT95 (Jun 2, 2015)

I found a 2011 specialized p1 for a great price question is am I too tall for it? I'm 6' 2" with a longer torso. I'm coming from bmx and I always felt funny riding bent over as much as I was. Will the p1 be the same way? My current bike (older iron horse) is around 40 inches from the bottom of front wheel to top of bars is the p1 close to that like at least 35 inches tall.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

BigT95 said:


> I found a 2011 specialized p1 for a great price question is am I too tall for it? I'm 6' 2" with a longer torso. I'm coming from bmx and I always felt funny riding bent over as much as I was. Will the p1 be the same way? My current bike (older iron horse) is around 40 inches from the bottom of front wheel to top of bars is the p1 close to that like at least 35 inches tall.


So the Iron Horse you're talking about is an Iron Horse BMX? I'm thinking 40 is kind of tall for the grips from the ground up. If you figure 20" + 3" + 4" + 2" + 8" = 37. (316mm axle to crown for a typical 20" bmx fork, and 20" tires are actually a little taller than 20"). So I'm thinking at 40", you probably have a top loader stem, maybe raised a little up....

But anyway, yeah, I think a P1 would be a good fit in terms of grip height--and you can certainly adjust up by going with 3" or 4" rise bars or a top loader stem. And in terms of top tube length, you should also be good if it's a Large (which I think maybe all the 2011's were--it looks that way here:

Specialized Bicycle Components










_
Size	L
Seat Tube Length - Center to Top	332mm
Top Tube Length (Horizontal)	600mm
Top Tube Length (Actual)	573mm
Chainstay Length	390mm
Bottom Bracket Height - Low Setting	317mm
Seat Tube Angle (Actual) - Low Setting	69°
Seat Tube Angle (Effective) - Low Setting	71°
Head Tube Angle - Low Setting	69.5°
Wheel Base	1049mm
Standover Height	712mm
Head Tube Height	128mm
Stack	555mm
Reach	382mm
Ground-Top	872mm_

As far as comparing stance height, the better measurement is not necessarily from the ground up to the grips, but from the bottom bracket / crank level up to the grips. (BB height from the ground to center of bb on a 20" BMX is around 11.75", while on the P1, it's 12.48").

But, to answer your question, yes you could definitely set up a P1 to a be a more comfortable feeling bike in a BMX style.



















As far as comparison between a 20" and 26", I don't have that picture handy (but, I could take one hah hah).... but here's 24" bmx next to 26" DJ.... The comparison is a little off because my bars on the DJ in the pic are 4" rise whereas a typical DJ mtb bar is more like 2".


----------



## BigT95 (Jun 2, 2015)

No the iron horse is a rigid mountain bike my dad got it a bike shop a long time ago and I took over it to get away from bmx I was hoping the p1 would ride similar to it. I know I wont be able to sit like I would on your standard old mountain bike but I dont want to be bent over like I was on the bmx bike.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I have two 6'2-6'3 buddies that ride my p3 without any issues. Size wise it is the same as the p1. It always feels funny for them at first, but after a couple runs down the jumpline they have no issues.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

BigT95 said:


> No the iron horse is a rigid mountain bike my dad got it a bike shop a long time ago and I took over it to get away from bmx I was hoping the p1 would ride similar to it. I know I wont be able to sit like I would on your standard old mountain bike but I dont want to be bent over like I was on the bmx bike.


Oh okay, that makes more sense. Yes, the bars probably will be lower, but they are going to be taller in relation to your stance than on a normal 20" BMX.

:thumbsup:

On that P1 in the picture, you've got about 440mm axle to crown for the fork (just guessing), which lets say is around 17.5" + 13.25" (bottom half of wheel and tire) + 4.5"-ish head tube + 1" rise of headset and stem + 2" rise of bars = 38.25" That's real rough, it could be a little different than that.


----------



## BigT95 (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks guys so much. You don't usually get this much help and info on other forums I'm glad I signed up!!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

BigT95 said:


> Thanks guys so much. You don't usually get this much help and info on other forums I'm glad I signed up!!


Post pics when you get it.


----------



## BigT95 (Jun 2, 2015)

Will do


----------

